

Tornado as your server: WSGI container lands in Tornado - masklinn
http://github.com/facebook/tornado/commit/8ca616088cfb26ff19fcc6f359d654fef905b8da

======
jacquesm
please take note of this very important caveat:

> Since no asynchronous methods are available for WSGI applications, the

> httpclient and auth modules are both not available for WSGI applications.

The reason for the omission of the httpclient because of the inability of a
WSGI application to set up and retrieve resources without blocking the whole
process is clear enough, but I fail to see how the authentication module
should suffer from this as well.

~~~
n8agrin
A brief glance at the code shows that the auth module is omitted because
certain classes in the lib (OAuth, OpenID, etc) use the httpclient,
specifically the class httpclient.AsyncHTTPClient.

~~~
jacquesm
Ah, so actually it is just the httpclient that causes all this. It shouldn't
be too hard to come up with a version of that lib that uses some local
authentication method though.

------
PhilChristensen
okay, i give up.

explain to me how it's possible to run any significant WSGI app inside this
container. wouldn't any long-running request monopolize the whole server?

i don't have a lot of exposure to other WSGI apps besides my own, but I always
use synchronous, blocking development techniques when building them, including
blocking database calls.

~~~
kingkilr
That's correct. This is why most WSGI people (such as Graham Dumpleton, author
of mod_wsgi) are opposed to adding any sort of async stuff to the WSGI spec as
well.

